# Alternator polish - I was bored



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

Well had a crap day so went into the garage for some therapy,I ve had a spare alternator for a while so thought Id clean it up a bit,
I stripped it down to polish the front and rear alloy casings,








They were cleaned,polished then given a clear coat to keep them that way,
while they were apart I sprayed the stator and pulley a nice satin black to match other little bits Ive already done under the bonnet,








Once finished I was happy with a few hours work.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

very nice. 
:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Very impressive, puts mine to shame, i need to in the spring get some autosol and clean my alternator, its full of dirt.

Yours Looks brand new now.


----------



## jonny2112 (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice job indeed!


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Very nice job and looks like new now. I wouldnt bother to do mine because its squeezed in the most hopeless space that only going underneath the car is the easiest way to remove it and you cant really see it anyway.


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

cheers, its going in here so is seen.








Ive even saved the sticker to replace it for the OE look lol


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Looks great that does!! :thumb:

(I also saved the sticker when I stripped down and refinished mine last year, even though it's only seen if you were laying under the car )


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Derbyshire-stig said:


> Ive even saved the sticker to replace it for the OE look lol


Lol.. thought I was the only one..

Nice work, cars a cerdit to you..:thumb:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Very nice, your engine bay looks similar to mine, same strut brace (although i painted the ends of mine matte black) and BC coilovers (if i'm not mistaken)? I'm just missing the RC battery brace and Samco hose.

Is it a jap special? with auto IC spray? (looking at the blue filler cap at the top right) although the blob eye 12ltr spec C tanks were in the boot, behind the rear seats.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job there mate :thumb:


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

Looks nice, and good keeping the stickers, can't beat oem stickers to give a nicely detailed engine bay that extra somthing.


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

Bero said:


> Very nice, your engine bay looks similar to mine, same strut brace (although i painted the ends of mine matte black) and BC coilovers (if i'm not mistaken)? I'm just missing the RC battery brace and Samco hose.
> 
> Is it a jap special? with auto IC spray? (looking at the blue filler cap at the top right) although the blob eye 12ltr spec C tanks were in the boot, behind the rear seats.


Its JDM Sti so IC tank is in the front for better weight distribution, GL Spec So has all the extras like privacy glass and uprated front diff as standard,
Anything alloy Ive polished or tried, if it was steel it got painted satin black,the ends of the strut brace are black as are the boost control brackets(which you cant even see),TMIC brackets, master cylinder support,
even down to the washer bottle bracket(you know how tiny that is), its actually cleaner underneath then under the engine bay :detailer:.

thanks for all the kind words :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Very nicely done, as for stickers in unseen places... If Viper cant get the original he will get it made as a lot do for the OEM look.


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

james_death said:


> Very nicely done, as for stickers in unseen places... If Viper cant get the original he will get it made as a lot do for the OEM look.


im saying nowt, as its a Jap a few stickers under the bonnet are in Japanese(honest lol) anyway one was worn so my mate who works at a stealers was given the task to source me a new one, but not in english.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

Old and new


----------

